# Wendys Burgers in Dubai



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I searched for a thread on this and did not find one... someone was telling me recently that there is a Wendy's restaurant here in Dubai near Arabian Ranches or something like that? 

Can anyone tell me where exactly and how to get there from say SZR heading north towards Dubai Mall for example? 

For those that aren't familiar with Wendy's it is one of the more favorable American "fast-food" places, as the quality of the food is higher than McDonalds... and possibly Burger King. In the end, its still fatty and unhealthy but the ingredients are fresh and taste great. Its probably closer to In and Out burger from the West Coast and Fatburger from other parts of the US. I wonder if all of this stands true here in Dubai?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

There's one in DFC ... umm ... but why?

And no chance in h*** that its closer to In N Out ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I do wonder why people move all the way to the UAE and then just want to eat crap like fast food burgers they they get at home. 

Seems it is in Festival City, so nor exactly hard to track down or find. 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/gallery/15829-wendys-restaurant-opening


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I do wonder why people move all the way to the UAE and then just want to eat crap like fast food burgers they they get at home.



most people do love eating what they grew up eating, i know you would love fish and chips from time to time also


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> most people do love eating what they grew up eating, i know you would love fish and chips from time to time also


You don't know that at all. 

Besides that are far too many American burger joints here already.
-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You don't know that at all.
> 
> Besides that are far too many American burger joints here already.
> -


and are those American burger joints bothering you?

anyhow lets stay back on topic


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> and are those American burger joints bothering you?
> 
> anyhow lets stay back on topic


I think you'll find the topic is American burger joints. 
-


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I think you'll find the topic is American burger joints.
> -


sorry but the tittle clearly says "Wendys Burgers in Dubai" and not American burger joints


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> I searched for a thread on this and did not find one... someone was telling me recently that there is a Wendy's restaurant here in Dubai near Arabian Ranches or something like that?
> 
> Can anyone tell me where exactly and how to get there from say SZR heading north towards Dubai Mall for example?
> 
> For those that aren't familiar with Wendy's it is one of the more favorable American "fast-food" places, as the quality of the food is higher than McDonalds... and possibly Burger King. In the end, its still fatty and unhealthy but the ingredients are fresh and taste great. Its probably closer to In and Out burger from the West Coast and Fatburger from other parts of the US. I wonder if all of this stands true here in Dubai?


There is one opened in the new petrol station at the Springs/Meadows - dont know if it is a carryout place or sit in as I have never used it I have just saw it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> sorry but the tittle clearly says "Wendys Burgers in Dubai" and not American burger joints


As someone who regularly goes way off topic that's a bit rich coming from you. 

It is the same topic.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> As someone who regularly goes way off topic that's a bit rich coming from you.
> 
> It is the same topic.


i like to follow rules sometimes  and stay on topic, 

anyhow Nightshadow, just to share my experience at a Wendys in Dubai, the so called fresh ingredients were not so fresh, but then again it could be just me, if i give it another try it could get fresh again  just give it a try and see if it is similar to what you would get in the states as i didn't


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I do wonder why people move all the way to the UAE and then just want to eat crap like fast food burgers they they get at home.


if it really isn't that obvious... 

When traveling for long periods of time in other countries, it is nice to revisit something you are familiar with, like Hash said, if you grew up with it, chances are you will gravitate towards it from time to time, this doesn't just mean foods, it can be a certain type of drink, music, literature, dance, event, clothing style, etc. 

Also this applies to age-groups as well, if you grew up in the 70's, even if the younger crowd considers disco music to be "crap", that person might not. 80's crowd might like Erasure, The Cure and Guns and Roses and completely hate what people in the 90's listen to (Madonna / R.E.M). Based on your response, I do hope you are not "anti-British" just because you left there to come to Dubai. If anything, I would encourage all people to embrace everything the new place / culture has to offer without forgetting what they left behind and where they came from, but in the end, its really up to each person to decide without the rest of us passing judgment isn't it? I hope this sheds a bit of light on your inquiry. 

However,if you're still wondering don't forget we have a multi-national and multi-cultural community and you can always ask Pamela or Ipshi why they still eat Indian food here, Moe why he recommends Burger Fuel from New Zealand, Yoga Girl why she recommends certain pizza places that are closer to real Italian pizza than others, MikeyB why they chose to go for fish and chips at an English Pub after rugby, VitaEsMorte why he had a get together at Turkish restaurant being from Turkey, etc, etc. The entire expat community might be better able to answer this question than me, as everyone has different perspectives and my response was based on my opinion. 

Thanks for your help guys, Ill go check Wendy's out once I get rid of this cold as I cant taste anything at the moment.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

dallan said:


> There is one opened in the new petrol station at the Springs/Meadows - dont know if it is a carryout place or sit in as I have never used it I have just saw it!


Ah yes! Thats the one I was inquiring about!  
Thank you Dallan. Thats the answer I was looking for. 

@ Hash - Lets get together sometime and grab some burgers or spicy chicken sandwiches dude!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Wendy's has good chicken nuggets .. back home at least ...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Wendy's has good chicken nuggets .. back home at least ...


Thats because unlike McDonalds or BK, they use real, all white-breast meat. McDonalds was using some sort of ... shudders.... reconstituted mix of dark meat and "chicken pieces"... no joke, im sure if you Google it, you can still find that information. It wouldnt shock me to know that pieces of the chicken head, tongue, wings, etc... made up those ever-popular chicken nuggets in Kids meals. Wendy's came along with all fresh ingredients and forced McDonalds to clean up their act and even introduce veggies into their burgers. I believe their first one was called "Arch Deluxe" lol, and it had a slice of tomato and lettuce in it. Haha. 

Gotta love capitalism and competition, it always forces corporations to straighten out their acts. Now if only someone would come along and force Etisalat and DU to start providing REAL broadband....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> if it really isn't that obvious...
> 
> When traveling for long periods of time in other countries, it is nice to revisit something you are familiar with, like Hash said, if you grew up with it, chances are you will gravitate towards it from time to time, this doesn't just mean foods, it can be a certain type of drink, music, literature, dance, event, clothing style, etc.
> 
> ...



Are you trying to be intentionally funny? Is this your comedy persona? 

As someone who has spent much of their life living somewhere other than the UK I am well aware of different cultures.  Of course people want a taste of home, but you'd think they'd want nice food, not the nasty cheap stuff. Before you spout off about American food, I have spent considerably more time in the US than you have here and know that there is masses of great food, but cheap burgers just don't fall into that category.
-


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Its good to know that you're a connoisseur when it comes to fast food ... 

Your expat forum online id shoudl be renamed accordingly ... :roll::roll::roll:



Nightshadow said:


> Thats because unlike McDonalds or BK, they use real, all white-breast meat. McDonalds was using some sort of ... shudders.... reconstituted mix of dark meat and "chicken pieces"... no joke, im sure if you Google it, you can still find that information. It wouldnt shock me to know that pieces of the chicken head, tongue, wings, etc... made up those ever-popular chicken nuggets in Kids meals. Wendy's came along with all fresh ingredients and forced McDonalds to clean up their act and even introduce veggies into their burgers. I believe their first one was called "Arch Deluxe" lol, and it had a slice of tomato and lettuce in it. Haha.
> 
> Gotta love capitalism and competition, it always forces corporations to straighten out their acts. Now if only someone would come along and force Etisalat and DU to start providing REAL broadband....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Since you brought up REAL broadband ... what's broadband like in Chicago?? 

Hmmm, how does it compare to SFO, SJC or NYC? 

:focus:



Nightshadow said:


> Thats because unlike McDonalds or BK, they use real, all white-breast meat. McDonalds was using some sort of ... shudders.... reconstituted mix of dark meat and "chicken pieces"... no joke, im sure if you Google it, you can still find that information. It wouldnt shock me to know that pieces of the chicken head, tongue, wings, etc... made up those ever-popular chicken nuggets in Kids meals. Wendy's came along with all fresh ingredients and forced McDonalds to clean up their act and even introduce veggies into their burgers. I believe their first one was called "Arch Deluxe" lol, and it had a slice of tomato and lettuce in it. Haha.
> 
> Gotta love capitalism and competition, it always forces corporations to straighten out their acts. Now if only someone would come along and force Etisalat and DU to start providing REAL broadband....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I do wonder why people move all the way to the UAE and then just want to eat crap like fast food burgers they they get at home.
> 
> Seems it is in Festival City, so nor exactly hard to track down or find.
> 
> Wendy's opens in Dubai - Dubai Pictures Gallery - TimeOutDubai.com




Elphaba, men best friends are still dogs, beers and burgers; actually add ribs, porkloins stakes, sirloin stakes on the list ok droooooling time!!! 

And women love a chocolate fix and is not it chocolate a junk food as well ? How many of you go back at home after work and have a delicious piece of chocolate with coffee...and what about ice cream ?

Anyhow, I am glad we have wendy's here ..mmiss their juicy burgers ..and eat junk food is part of what we lare at least in this century. I guess most of us need our junk food fix on a weekly basis or biweekly and variety in junk food is paramount...it is like different brand of beers, though I cannot understand why they allow fosters here!!!!!

i have not been yet to a Mcdonald's here...I am hoping they have lamb burgers ? that would be exotic...do you think it will go well with the Big Mac souce on it ? I wonder


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha simply put, it doesn't really matter if the quality of the food isn't good, it matters if it's close to the quality you remember. I have Wendy's here since we have them in NZ too. I didn't like the nuggets though, they weren't as good as the ones in NZ. Everything else was quite right. They also have Arby's roast beef burgers in those Wendy's joints, at least the one in DFC does.

Right now I am craving more Burger Fuel!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Talk about Burger Fuel ... there's one 20 feet away ... suppose I should check it out ...

For comparison sake ... how does it compare to ... say ... Fuddruckers ...?



Moe78 said:


> haha simply put, it doesn't really matter if the quality of the food isn't good, it matters if it's close to the quality you remember. I have Wendy's here since we have them in NZ too. I didn't like the nuggets though, they weren't as good as the ones in NZ. Everything else was quite right. They also have Arby's roast beef burgers in those Wendy's joints, at least the one in DFC does.
> 
> Right now I am craving more Burger Fuel!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Elphaba, *men best friends are still dogs, beers **and burgers*; actually add ribs, porkloins stakes, sirloin stakes on the list ok droooooling time!!!
> 
> And women love a chocolate fix and is not it chocolate a junk food as well ? How many of you go back at home after work and have a delicious piece of chocolate with coffee...and what about ice cream ?
> 
> ...


I beg to differ, A grown mature man would prefer decent food to a fast food joint. A quality burger is great, but you'll never get that is a McDonalds, Burger King or Wendy's. Most adults do not eat junk food regularly - not European ones at least. It's more for teenagers, or those who have not developed proper tatsebuds.

Such lazy stereotypes too. Not all women like chocolate either.

I'll agree with Fosters though. It's only one step up from that cooking lager, Heineken.
-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Thread closed as it's gone too far off topic and has no relevance to Dubai. The info regarding Wendy's was provided on the first page so if want to chat about ill-informed nonsense go to The Lounge.


----------

